# New tank



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I just got a 55 gallon muhwhahaha and I am filling the bottom with marbles.


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

great , how many oscars and what size


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

2 oscars a juvenile size and a little bigger than a juvi 6-7 inches and oscar is 5 inches around there. I have a convict chiclid in with it and soon a fire eel my tank is going to rock with marbles.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Marbles, huh. You most def have to post pix of that in the Show your Aqwuarium forum. HOnestly never seen a marbled fdor gravel fishtank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blue marble by chance???congrads on your new tank


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im doing somthing similiar but with orange oval stones. You should probably have a bag of additional substrate in the tank though if you dont have wet/dry filtration.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 55g with 2 little Oscars, 2 little Tambaquis (Pacus) and 2 little Festivums...you should buy a bigger tank in the future as i will!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> and soon a fire eel my tank is going to rock with marbles.


 the fire eel will want you to have small grain gravel or sand - not marbles


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > and soon a fire eel my tank is going to rock with marbles.
> ...


 all is true..they like to burrow into the sand...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_


----------

